# Our new Tumbleweeds - Frappy & Cocoa



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This weekend I traveled to Memphis, TN to pick up two Texas Tumbleweeds. (I would link the thread, but can't find it) Girls named Frappy & Cocoa. They have lived with this family for the past several years, but due to human health issues, needed to find them a new home. We were contacted and asked to take them in. They have only been with us a couple days, so we're just getting to know them. Cocoa is a bit reserved, huffy and cautious. Frappy is open, curious and very friendly.

We're looking forward to getting to know these special little girls, and making sure they are happy and loved for the rest of their lives.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome home Frappy and Cocoa!!!

OOOH!!! How I totally want to snuggle my face into your little tummies!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are beautiful. Congratulations to you, hedgiedad and the new girls.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're both beautiful girls! And so lucky to end up in an amazing home!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous! They will soon know just what it is to be spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are such cute girls! Congrats.  I'll be stalking you on facebook for updates on them. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Saw them on Fb but just wanted mention they're adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Congrats again, PJ! They are dolls.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Look at those bellies and faces! Too much cuteness I could just die


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They really are precious. Frappy (the lighter one) is so easy going and sweet, never balls up & rarely huffs. Hubby has already started to get attached to her, it would be hard not to. Cocoa is fearless, brave, a bit huffier and a bit bossy. :lol: She's the first one to try new things & she tells you what she thinks! I'm really enjoying getting to know them.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That second picture looks as though they're in the middle of a strangely adorable slapping fight. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nebular said:


> That second picture looks as though they're in the middle of a strangely adorable slapping fight. :lol:


 :lol: That's awesome.

Here are some more pictures.

Frappy, little sweetheart









Cocoa, "are you actually touching me?!"









Sorry the pictures are huge, photobucket should adjust them soon. :roll:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

They are so cute, I must say Frappy won my heart!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Frappy looks so sweet, but I must say I LOVE Cocoa's expression! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are complete opposites! I am working on getting Cocoa comfortable with me. And working on drawing Frappy out. They have shared a cage their whole life, so I'm letting them stay together. However, I have given them each their own snuggle bags. When I check on them in the morning, Frappy is always in Cocoa's bag. 

I have started to have separate cuddle time for each of them as well. I Would like for them to each develop a relationship with us independent from each other, as well as jointly. 

Once quarantine is over, I think I'm going to give them Pepper's cage since its bigger. I have put a csbw in the cage, but they only use the flying saucer they came with. If they never use the csbw, then I'm going to get another saucer. I have yet to see Frappy use the saucer, eat or drink, but I know she is. She's just not as bold as Cocoa.

They are both dolls. It is wonderful to get to know them , to figure them out.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You always have such a way with Hedgies! They must think they are in Disneyworld!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

shetland said:


> You always have such a way with Hedgies! They must think they are in Disneyworld!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: Where's my "like" button? Hedgieworld! Now I would totally go there.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

They are darling! Poor Cholla, hes more outnumbered by girls than ever :lol: and he doesnt get to play. Smooches for them all!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> They are darling! Poor Cholla, hes more outnumbered by girls than ever :lol: and he doesnt get to play. Smooches for them all!


You're right he doesn't get to play! I'm the only girl he gets to play with! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

A couple more pictures of the girls.

This little Frappy has my heart wrapped around her little paws and big ears.  









And Cocoa shares my love of the huff. :lol:


----------

